# Lyft: “You’re not approved to drive”



## TPAMB

Been running my app all day in case I get lucky. Noticed the app log off and when I tried to log back on, it sent me this pop up. I'm in Tampa. Their phone number is now just a recording. Anyone else get this today?

Now I am able to log in.
Jesus!


----------



## Shiietnaga

Deactivated


----------



## TPAMB

Nope. Glitch.


----------



## Another Ant

Consider it a gift from God.


----------



## TPAMB

Maybe. In any event, Lyft texted me within minutes (thier 888 number is now a recording) and said nothing was wrong. When I tried again to log in, all was normal. I also got a Lux Black Xl request on the way home from doing IC but as with the past 2 rides requests this week, it cancelled. $10.


----------



## Ozzone

I get the same thing. Here's what I got from Lyft.


Your background check couldn't be completed due to COVID-19Your annual background check has been delayed because local courts and DMV offices have temporarily closed due to COVID-19. You won't be able to drive with Lyft until your background check has been completed.

At the moment we can't provide an estimate on when your background check will be completed, as that will depend on when courts and DMV offices reopen. We'll let you know as soon as yours has been completed, and you can check your status at any time.

Please know that we're required to follow your state's guidance on background checks ‐ and we understand this may impact your earning opportunities. As a Lyft driver, you may qualify for economic relief through the CARES Act. Learn more about whether you are eligible.

Down for a week now. Still waiting. I'm not new and don't understand why I can't drive while waiting since I'm already driving.


----------



## Daisey77

Ozzone said:


> I get the same thing. Here's what I got from Lyft.
> 
> 
> Your background check couldn't be completed due to COVID-19Your annual background check has been delayed because local courts and DMV offices have temporarily closed due to COVID-19. You won't be able to drive with Lyft until your background check has been completed.
> 
> At the moment we can't provide an estimate on when your background check will be completed, as that will depend on when courts and DMV offices reopen. We'll let you know as soon as yours has been completed, and you can check your status at any time.
> 
> Please know that we're required to follow your state's guidance on background checks ‐ and we understand this may impact your earning opportunities. As a Lyft driver, you may qualify for economic relief through the CARES Act. Learn more about whether you are eligible.
> 
> Down for a weplates.. Still waiting. I'm not new and don't understand why I can't drive while waiting since I'm already driving.


Which is complete bullshit because it's not like checker needs person-to-person contact to run a background. They can even do it as they work from home, I'm quite sure. What's really bullshit is they say they have to follow State rules and laws but yet they're letting drivers drive with expired tags because DMVs are open for people to renew their license plates. They pick and choose what rules they want to follow and with what drivers


----------



## Ozzone

I can see it if this was my first one. It's not. It makes no logical sense to suddenly cut off my driver access to run a "annual background check" which implies this is routine. Especially with COVID-19 making it almost impossible to predict when DMV's will open back up. This could theoretically take weeks here in southern california. There is currently no timeline when they will open.

The only possible explanation is they are required by law to run the background check by a certain date and the government overlooked giving waivers to that. I also wouldn't doubt if the law states they have to suspend driving privileges while the check is being run.

But they should explain that. Someone sure dropped the ball not having the software trigger an email explaining why I wasn't approved to drive. Nothing. I had to contact them first. This is poor service.


----------



## Daisey77

Ozzone said:


> I can see it if this was my first one. It's not. It makes no logical sense to suddenly cut off my driver access to run a "annual background check" which implies this is routine. Especially with COVID-19 making it almost impossible to predict when DMV's will open back up. This could theoretically take weeks here in southern california. There is currently no timeline when they will open.
> 
> The only possible explanation is they are required by law to run the background check by a certain date and the government overlooked giving waivers to that. I also wouldn't doubt if the law states they have to suspend driving privileges while the check is being run.
> 
> But they should explain that. Someone sure dropped the ball not having the software trigger an email explaining why I wasn't approved to drive. Nothing. I had to contact them first. This is poor service.


Oh I agree the way they handled it is all wrong. Maybe I'm a little desensitized to it because drivers were going through this with Uber a couple years ago. So it's not new news to me. I don't know if drivers are still dealing with this. I'm not heard much about it in a while and I'm fortunate enough I never was wanting to be deactivated for the background but I know a lot of drivers were. Some of them were deactivated up to six weeks and that is without Coronavirus. I know here there has to be one ran at least every 12 months. So like you mentioned perhaps they were getting to the deadline but either way, a nice heads-up would have been appropriate. There's a lot of people who need to financially plan for something like this and there's no reason why they can't give you a heads up or simply not wait until the last minute to run the backgrounds. So drivers don't need to be deactivated if a deadline is the subject at hand. And yes I completely agree communication all around between these companies and the drivers not be any worse


----------



## Ozzone

I just don't understand this part:

"At the moment we can't provide an estimate on when your background check will be completed, as that will depend on when courts and DMV offices reopen. "

What? For a company that does 99.9% of their business online, they don't know how to get background checks online?


----------



## Trafficat

Ozzone said:


> The only possible explanation is they are required by law to run the background check by a certain date and the government overlooked giving waivers to that. I also wouldn't doubt if the law states they have to suspend driving privileges while the check is being run.


This is most likely the case. And was it overlooked, or "overlooked?" A lot of people want to shut everything down, so they will "overlook" anything that keeps things going.


----------



## Ozzone

Of course I'm just speculating. If, supposedly, ride-share is considered essential services, then I would believe the government would allow slack in doing background checks just like they are doing for everything else (license expirations, registration, etc.) that have been implemented since the government closed down offices.


----------



## Daisey77

Ozzone said:


> Of course I'm just speculating. If, supposedly, ride-share is considered essential services, then I would believe the government would allow slack in doing background checks just like they are doing for everything else (license expirations, registration, etc.) that have been implemented since the government closed down offices.


Right but what the government does and what Uber does is two different things. The government may relax things but Uber doesn't want to deal with any hassles or inconveniences down the road that they may encounter especially due to helping the drivers


----------



## Ozzone

I'm talking about Lyft although I wouldn't be surprised if Uber does the same thing.


----------



## NicFit

You mean a technology company has glitches in their technology? I would of never guessed this could happen 🙄


----------



## Daisey77

Ozzone said:


> I'm talking about Lyft although I wouldn't be surprised if Uber does the same thing.


 my post still stands. Remove Uber and insert Lyft LOL or be non-gender-specific and insert rideshare &#128517;


----------



## Lute Byrt

TPAMB said:


> Been running my app all day in case I get lucky. Noticed the app log off and when I tried to log back on, it sent me this pop up. I'm in Tampa. Their phone number is now just a recording. Anyone else get this today?
> 
> Now I am able to log in.
> Jesus!


----------



## tohunt4me

TPAMB said:


> Been running my app all day in case I get lucky. Noticed the app log off and when I tried to log back on, it sent me this pop up. I'm in Tampa. Their phone number is now just a recording. Anyone else get this today?
> 
> Now I am able to log in.
> Jesus!


UBER IS MAKING " CUTS"#


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

*Lyft: "We're saving you from slavery by not allowing you to drive"*

FIFY


----------



## joebo1963

I’m in same boat my background was initiated April 29 and still pending. But yesterday Lyft locked me out. Tried calling and writing and it’s useless. Bunch of robots. Been driving 4 years. You’re think they’re waive the background check for existing drivers during covid but no.


----------



## joebo1963

Anyone else get the same message and how long until they finally cleared the background and were able to drive ?


----------



## doyousensehumor

I logged in, was wait-listed for background.
Clicked "check status"
Got to the page with greenlights,
Returned to the app, and was active.

Easy peasy. Took less than 5 mins 👍


----------



## joebo1963

doyousensehumor said:


> I logged in, was wait-listed for background.
> Clicked "check status"
> Got to the page with greenlights,
> Returned to the app, and was active.
> 
> Easy peasy. Took less than 5 mins &#128077;


Are you talking about checkr and checking the status of my background? That's what's pending and they say they're waiting over two weeks for an update


----------



## Vc2363

I am on hold while the background check is being completed as well,,,but I went to check the status and my background is completed and cleared. All green lights. but lyft still has my account on hold and I have emailed them multiple times but I keep getting an automated response saying my background check is still ongoing. Anybody have any thoughts, ideas? I really need to drive


----------



## joebo1963

I been on hold 4 days. I’m now doing postmates. Got cleared in 5 minutes by checkr the same company Lyft and Uber use for background checks. 

I emailed and called Lyft and then after speaking with someone I emailed a copy of the background check approved for postmates

still can’t lyft to do anything. The robots are in charge and not much we can.


----------



## Vc2363

joebo1963 said:


> I been on hold 4 days. I'm now doing postmates. Got cleared in 5 minutes by checkr the same company Lyft and Uber use for background checks.
> 
> I emailed and called Lyft and then after speaking with someone I emailed a copy of the background check approved for postmates
> 
> still can't lyft to do anything. The robots are in charge and not much we can.


You actually got to speak to someone?
Jesus..I've emailed them 7 times and just keep getting the same response about ongoing background check although chekr says the check is completed. I could do postmates or door dash but where I live I make a ton more doing lyft.


----------



## joebo1963

Vc2363 said:


> You actually got to speak to someone?
> Jesus..I've emailed them 7 times and just keep getting the same response about ongoing background check although chekr says the check is completed. I could do postmates or door dash but where I live I make a ton more doing lyft.


Go to help menu. Select more riders than seatbelt and then select call option. Then ask for driver support. You'll get a live person. I did this 3 times yesterday still can't drive today.


----------



## Vc2363

@joebo1963 
Do you have the phone number you used to contact lyft. All numbers I dial are useless


----------



## joebo1963

Vc2363 said:


> @joebo1963
> Do you have the phone number you used to contact lyft. All numbers I dial are useless


do what i said in the above reply


----------



## Vc2363

joebo1963 said:


> Go to help menu. Select more riders than seatbelt and then select call option. Then ask for driver support. You'll get a live person. I did this 3 times yesterday still can't drive today.


Perfect.
I talked to somebody. Hopefully its addressed asap. Thank u very much!!


----------



## Daisey77

Twitter blast them. Used to work


----------



## GumballWaterson

I THINK Background checks take Much Longer when your Acceptance and*/*or Rating are Low.


----------



## Vc2363

GumballWaterson said:


> I THINK Background checks take Much Longer when your Acceptance and*/*or Rating are Low.


Possibly. But I'm a 5 star driver, acceptance rate is 95%. AND according to Chekr, the background check is complete and I'm cleared. Lyft tells me that in their system the baclground check is still pending..
Starting to get pretty frustrated


----------



## SpinalCabbage

doyousensehumor said:


> I logged in, was wait-listed for background.
> Clicked "check status"
> Got to the page with greenlights,
> Returned to the app, and was active.
> 
> Easy peasy. Took less than 5 mins &#128077;


Same here. Yesterday. Took an hour.

I've never had any problems with Lyft when it comes to BG checks. Uber on the other hand has left me hanging for a few days on more than one occasion.


----------



## Daisey77

I've never had issues with either company on backgrounds but I've had Lyft tell me on two occasions that my driver's license and medical exam were expired when they weren't. We even agreed on the expiration date and they still argued they were expired🤦


----------



## db415

Vc2363 said:


> Possibly. But I'm a 5 star driver, acceptance rate is 95%. AND according to Chekr, the background check is complete and I'm cleared. Lyft tells me that in their system the baclground check is still pending..
> Starting to get pretty frustrated


I'm going through the same thing with Uber it says cleared and I sent sent them proof but yet it they tell me it's still pending. Ridiculous


----------



## joebo1963

db415 said:


> I'm going through the same thing with Uber it says cleared and I sent sent them proof but yet it they tell me it's still pending. Ridiculous


strangely I applied for postmates and that background cleared in May, still not approved for Lyft, been doing food delivery for 3 weeks and liking it..... I stay closer to home, get bigger tips, and put way less miles on the car... last week: $329 on a145 miles......versus an average week of $800 on Lyft for 800 miles. I include all dead miles..... Is the extra money worth all this miles? and maintenance....?


----------



## db415

joebo1963 said:


> I been on hold 4 days. I'm now doing postmates. Got cleared in 5 minutes by checkr the same company Lyft and Uber use for background checks.
> 
> I emailed and called Lyft and then after speaking with someone I emailed a copy of the background check approved for postmates
> 
> still can't lyft to do anything. The robots are in charge and not much we can.


I'm going through the same thing with Uber and Lyft. In Uber's case I got the background check cleared but they still say it's pending even after I sent proof to them. With Lyft it is still pending. Now last Friday I applied to Postmates, Grubhub, and Doordash and my background check cleared with all three of them in less than 15 minutes.



joebo1963 said:


> strangely I applied for postmates and that background cleared in May, still not approved for Lyft, been doing food delivery for 3 weeks and liking it..... I stay closer to home, get bigger tips, and put way less miles on the car... last week: $329 on a145 miles......versus an average week of $800 on Lyft for 800 miles. I include all dead miles..... Is the extra money worth all this miles? and maintenance....?


I applied to them, Doordash and Grubhub and got approved with all three in less than 15 minutes. Doordash is my favorite of the three. My first day I made almost $200 and I only drove for about five hours. I wasn't impressed with Postmates and Grubhub was ok but not as good as Doordash.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Shiietnaga said:


> Deactivated


Send an email message.
Same thing happened to me and they got back to me within 5 minutes saying my background check got stuck..


----------



## oldnavyht3

TPAMB said:


> Been running my app all day in case I get lucky. Noticed the app log off and when I tried to log back on, it sent me this pop up. I'm in Tampa. Their phone number is now just a recording. Anyone else get this today?
> 
> Now I am able to log in.
> Jesus!


just got this message yesterday evening after dropping off a passenger. I emailed them a screenshot and moment later I was back online mysteriously.


----------



## 68350

I haven't driven RS for months, SEVERAL months for Lyft. Last week logged in to Lyft just to see what's happenin'. Got that same message, you're not approved to drive. Wasn't worried about it, was going to tweet at support to ask what's up. Before doing that, a couple days later, tried to login again and all was normal. No background check issues or anything. Just a glitch apparently. I logged in, went online, and got bombarded right away. Declined 3 pings before I could get to logoff finally. I'm NOT driving these days.


----------



## Lute Byrt

TPAMB said:


> Been running my app all day in case I get lucky. Noticed the app log off and when I tried to log back on, it sent me this pop up. I'm in Tampa. Their phone number is now just a recording. Anyone else get this today?
> 
> Now I am able to log in.
> Jesus!


You might be in Lyft "time out", I know I had to "tune outs" this last weekend when I accepted all rides, then canceled them all after 10 minutes...I first one was 60 minutes and the next was about an hour and a half...But I was back after that doing the exact same thing...So far no "time outs" for me today, yet...I typically really enjoy playing this game at 5 pm (rush hour)...


----------



## joebo1963

I been not approved for 3 weeks now, I keep contacting checkr and Lyft and no help anywhere......if I never get it back fine...a blessing in disguise


----------



## GumballWaterson

joebo1963 said:


> I been not approved for 3 weeks now, I keep contacting checkr and Lyft and no help anywhere......if I never get it back fine...a blessing in disguise


Change your picture to one wearing a mask, it will get the AI's attention and it will tell you to take a picture without the mask. Then you should be able to go online after you submit a new pic, do not use the original pic. You are probably caught in a "Logistics Loop". [ secret from the 'Drivers Almanac' by @Det Olok ]


----------



## TGK

GumballWaterson said:


> Change your picture to one wearing a mask, it will get the AI's attention and it will tell you to take a picture without the mask. Then you should be able to go online after you submit a new pic, do not use the original pic. You are probably caught in a "Logistics Loop". [ secret from the 'Drivers Almanac' by @Det Olok ]


You do know I follow your posts. What were you told about sharing almanac secrets? Render assistance and help where you can, but secrets are OOB.


----------



## joebo1963

TGK said:


> You do know I follow your posts. What were you told about sharing almanac secrets? Render assistance and help where you can, but secrets are OOB.


I put in a photo I knew would be rejected and it was. Then I retook and loaded a new photo. Photo accepted but still not approved. Last week I reloaded my license and registration photos. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## TGK

joebo1963 said:


> I put in a photo I knew would be rejected and it was. Then I retook and loaded a new photo. Photo accepted but still not approved. Last week I reloaded my license and registration photos. Nothing seems to work.


*Lyft *has laid off 80% of the "real" people working for them because of CV-19. There are a lot of empty support cubicles. The *AI* is over tasked - give it some time, then do it again...


----------



## Daisey77

joebo1963 said:


> I put in a photo I knew would be rejected and it was. Then I retook and loaded a new photo. Photo accepted but still not approved. Last week I reloaded my license and registration photos. Nothing seems to work.


Try uploading your insurance card&#128521;


----------



## Ssgcraig

Ozzone said:


> I get the same thing. Here's what I got from Lyft.
> 
> 
> Your background check couldn't be completed due to COVID-19Your annual background check has been delayed because local courts and DMV offices have temporarily closed due to COVID-19. You won't be able to drive with Lyft until your background check has been completed.
> 
> At the moment we can't provide an estimate on when your background check will be completed, as that will depend on when courts and DMV offices reopen. We'll let you know as soon as yours has been completed, and you can check your status at any time.
> 
> Please know that we're required to follow your state's guidance on background checks ‐ and we understand this may impact your earning opportunities. As a Lyft driver, you may qualify for economic relief through the CARES Act. Learn more about whether you are eligible.
> 
> Down for a week now. Still waiting. I'm not new and don't understand why I can't drive while waiting since I'm already driving.


Because your state says you can't drive without a CURRENT check. Thank the media for this, reporting on only bad drivers fueled the hysteria of drivers all being bad.


----------



## GumballWaterson

joebo1963 said:


> I put in a photo I knew would be rejected and it was. Then I retook and loaded a new photo. Photo accepted but still not approved. Last week I reloaded my license and registration photos. Nothing seems to work


If it does not work, give it a week or 2, then try it again. From what they tell me Lyft has laid off (covid-19) about 90% of all in-house tech support who normally would handle these problems. The AI is prioritizing and many are getting lost in the process, ending up at desks with nobody there. Keep getting the AI's attention and you will move up the priority ladder.


----------



## Lute Byrt

joebo1963 said:


> I put in a photo I knew would be rejected and it was. Then I retook and loaded a new photo. Photo accepted but still not approved. Last week I reloaded my license and registration photos. Nothing seems to work.


Send a picture of someone else's lower unit...


----------



## fourzipp

Lyft ended the express program I. Tampa this past week. Then in early June they sent some weird email out about a background check. Which in four years of driving off and on for them they haven't done before. Then on Father's day they shut me down and I'm still waiting. Can't get nothing but corporate speak out of Lyft and Checkr which has done two background checks on me this spring can't get their act together to finish the damn thing. Plus talking to someone at Checkr is awful.


----------



## joebo1963

fourzipp said:


> Lyft ended the express program I. Tampa this past week. Then in early June they sent some weird email out about a background check. Which in four years of driving off and on for them they haven't done before. Then on Father's day they shut me down and I'm still waiting. Can't get nothing but corporate speak out of Lyft and Checkr which has done two background checks on me this spring can't get their act together to finish the damn thing. Plus talking to someone at Checkr is awful.


Yep I been on hold since may 15. Can get any help. Been doing delivery ever since and loving it. No more pax yo cough and sneeze or yackalacka on phone. Food dont exhale COVID-19. 
Any people are always happy to see their food arrive. And they tip.


----------



## TPAMB

joebo1963 said:


> Yep I been on hold since may 15. Can get any help. Been doing delivery ever since and loving it. No more pax yo cough and sneeze or yackalacka on phone. Food dont exhale COVID-19.
> Any people are always happy to see their food arrive. And they tip.


How much have you been making a week and for how many hours and miles per week?


----------



## Ssgcraig

It has been 4 weeks now since I consented for my background check for Uber. Been driving since 2015. When I go to Checkr to see the status, there is no Uber request. I can see Lyft from January 2020 completed. Uber hasn't even sent in the request in over a month? Shitty way to conduct business.


----------



## oldnavyht3

Ssgcraig said:


> It has been 4 weeks now since I consented for my background check for Uber. Been driving since 2015. When I go to Checkr to see the status, there is no Uber request. I can see Lyft from January 2020 completed. Uber hasn't even sent in the request in over a month? Shitty way to conduct business.


Like I was advised to do email/call checkr and plead your case.


----------



## Daisey77

Ssgcraig said:


> It has been 4 weeks now since I consented for my background check for Uber. Been driving since 2015. When I go to Checkr to see the status, there is no Uber request. I can see Lyft from January 2020 completed. Uber hasn't even sent in the request in over a month? Shitty way to conduct business.


In the Uber app, is your background stating it needs attention or does it say pending?


----------



## Ssgcraig

Daisey77 said:


> In the Uber app, is your background stating it needs attention or does it say pending?


Pending. I went to Checkr, only Lyft shows up from 6 months ago, nothing pending from Uber. I have asked support, but all you get are the canned responses that do not address the issue. Someone else said theirs took 6 weeks. I am at 5 weeks now and if Uber hasn't even submitted it, it's going to be another four weeks.


----------



## Daisey77

Ssgcraig said:


> Pending. I went to Checkr, only Lyft shows up from 6 months ago, nothing pending from Uber. I have asked support, but all you get are the canned responses that do not address the issue. Someone else said theirs took 6 weeks. I am at 5 weeks now and if Uber hasn't even submitted it, it's going to be another four weeks.


I know stupid question but have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?


----------



## Ssgcraig

Daisey77 said:


> I know stupid question but have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app?


Not a stupid question at all, actually I have not tried that, so it's a great question. I don't see Ubers request in Checkr, so I don't think uninstalling would help.


----------



## GumballWaterson

Daisey77 said:


> In the Uber app, is your background stating it needs attention or does it say pending?


If your going to delete and reinstall, make sure you remove all the subtext in the ios or android system. Also turn off any backup programing.


----------



## Daisey77

Ssgcraig said:


> Not a stupid question at all, actually I have not tried that, so it's a great question. I don't see Ubers request in Checkr, so I don't think uninstalling would help.


The only reason I suggested this was I know a driver who was deactivated during a background check. He had authorized the background but the process did not seem to be moving along. He got an app update and just happened to update because of that which team to move along the process. His app updated to reflect the background was actually being ran and within a couple of days , he was active again. I can't remember exactly what his statuses read but it was something like the app was stuck showing his account needed attention. Which is what originally triggered him to authorize the background. However even after authorizing it, it was stuck reflecting the same thing. Once he updated the app, it immediately showed pending. So something with updating kicked the process along. Maybe you just need to update but if you're already updated you might want to try uninstalling and reinstalling


----------



## NicFit

You did the ritual wrong, you were suppose to kneel facing in between the points of the star, not facing a point in the star. You need to get a new sacrifice and start over again, the Uber gods are not pleased


----------



## Nhdriver1

I got the (your not approved to drive) they say account not deactivated but I can't drive. I know they doing background but it doesn't take that long. I've had multiple backgrounds done in last couple months and never over 1 week. They keep telling. Me they will be in contact within 24hrs. Nothing over the past 4-5 days from them

QUOTE="joebo1963, post: 6225720, member: 86625"]
Anyone else get the same message and how long until they finally cleared the background and were able to drive ?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Daisey77

Nhdriver1 said:


> I got the (your not approved to drive) they say account not deactivated but I can't drive. I know they doing background but it doesn't take that long. I've had multiple backgrounds done in last couple months and never over 1 week. They keep telling. Me they will be in contact within 24hrs. Nothing over the past 4-5 days from them
> 
> QUOTE="joebo1963, post: 6225720, member: 86625"]
> Anyone else get the same message and how long until they finally cleared the background and were able to drive ?


[/QUOTE] 
Have you checked the Checkr portal for the status and to see if both criminal and MVR have been ran?


----------



## Atavar

joebo1963 said:


> I’m in same boat my background was initiated April 29 and still pending. But yesterday Lyft locked me out. Tried calling and writing and it’s useless. Bunch of robots. Been driving 4 years. You’re think they’re waive the background check for existing drivers during covid but no.


Try a tweet to @AskLyft . That often works better for me.


----------



## Nhdriver1

Have you checked the Checkr portal for the status and to see if both criminal and MVR have been ran?
[/QUOTE]
Yes


----------



## oldnavyht3

SpinalCabbage said:


> Same here. Yesterday. Took an hour.
> 
> I've never had any problems with Lyft when it comes to BG checks. Uber on the other hand has left me hanging for a few days on more than one occasion.


total reversal for me. lyft left me hanging for three weeks. uber did it next day. couple years later still waiting for one day at the moment just before 4th of july weekend just like the last time I had a background check.


----------



## oldnavyht3

logged in with uber and representative was telling me checkr made some mistakes on my profile and are looking to see what they need to do to fix it.


----------



## Daisey77

oldnavyht3 said:


> total reversal for me. lyft left me hanging for three weeks. uber did it next day. couple years later still waiting for one day at the moment just before 4th of july weekend just like the last time I had a background check.


What ended up being the date of completion? The day it was completed is the date you have to worry about this year. Not the date they initiated it


----------



## oldnavyht3

Daisey77 said:


> What ended up being the date of completion? The day it was completed is the date you have to worry about this year. Not the date they initiated it


well a day ago was when I first noticed it on my app that I couldnt drive due to uber wanting a background check. I chatted with them to find out that the background checkr company made errors on my first two background checks this year which instituted a third... miraculously they fixed it this evening.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

*Lyft: “You’re not approved to drive”*

I had that today and I'm like WTF , shouldn't there be an email to ?

Lasted for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Rideshare grinder

Same problem yesterday. 
They had problem in their systems.
Nothing to do with background check or anything else.
Lyft systems are crumbling


----------

